# Branchement enceintes externes sur iMac 27



## glenmor (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de remplacer mon PowerMac G5 pour un iMac 27" .
Sur mon G5 j'utilisais sans problèmes des enceintes Harman Kardon Soundstick 2 et je le sbranchais via un jack d'irigine sur la sortie audio.
J'ai voulu brancher maintenant ces enceinte sur l'iMac et ai donc mis le jack sur le port de sortie casque/de sortie audio .
Mes enceintes ne sont pas reconnues . Que faire ?
Merci à) qui pourra me dépanner
Glenmor


----------



## glenmor (4 Décembre 2009)

Problème résolu


----------



## Php21 (4 Décembre 2009)

glenmor a dit:


> Problème résolu



Bravo !!!
Mais l'on ne peut pas dire que tu aide beaucoup de monde pouvant rencontrer le même genre de prob.


----------



## Figaro2 (11 Décembre 2009)

Je rencontre le même problème que celui évoqué dans la précédente discussion.
Je suis en train d'installer un e mac 27 Pouces .
Malheureusement mes enceintes externes de marque Altec Lansing branchées via le jack d'origine sur le port de sortie casque/sortie audio n'apparaissent pas dans le menu.
Je n'ai pas d'autre choix que les enceintes internes dans le menu.
je suspecte que ce soit une question de longueur de jack...
Merci pour vos conseils de dépannage.
Figaro2


----------



## regiscorrs (11 Décembre 2009)

Euh...
Je n'ai jamais vu des enceintes externes branchées sur la sortie audio apparaître dans les choix proposés...
Le nom des enceintes ou micros apparaissent pour les périphériques USB...
Pour le reste, on choisit "sortie ligne", ou éventuellement "sortie optique" si on a du matériel branché ainsi...


----------



## Figaro2 (11 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse.
Ou trouve t-on le menu permettant d'accèder à périphériques USB?
Je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans réglages.
Je vais essayer de voir dans cette voie .
Figaro2


----------



## regiscorrs (11 Décembre 2009)

Il faut aller dans :

menu Pomme
Préférences système
Son
onglet Sortie


----------



## Figaro2 (11 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour votre aide.
Le problème est résolu.
Dans l'onglet sortie il faut cocher écouteur (type de sortie intégrée)
Juste une autre question basique , comment accéder au menu pomme avec les nouveaux claviers.
Remerciements


----------



## regiscorrs (11 Décembre 2009)

Pour l'accès au menu Pomme, tu as toujours le raccourci clavier Ctrl-F2, pour peu que tu aies activé l'"accès au clavier complet" dans Préférences système / Clavier et souris / onglet raccourcis clavier ; moi j'ai coché "navigation via le clavier" et en dessous le bouton "tous les réglages"


----------



## mjpolo (11 Décembre 2009)

glenmor a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je viens de remplacer mon PowerMac G5 pour un iMac 27" .
> Sur mon G5 j'utilisais sans problèmes des enceintes Harman Kardon Soundstick 2 et je le sbranchais via un jack d'irigine sur la sortie audio.
> J'ai voulu brancher maintenant ces enceinte sur l'iMac et ai donc mis le jack sur le port de sortie casque/de sortie audio .
> ...



J'ai des Harman Kardon Soundstick 2, quand je les branche à la sortie audio de mon iMac 24" 10.6 elles se mettent automatiquement à chanter , je débranche et ce sont les HP intégrés qui prennent la relève.
Voilà


----------



## lefoudupuit (16 Février 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai un iMac 21" et un kit 2.1 labtec quand je le branche sur la sortie audio le son des hauts parleurs de l'iMac se coupe mais aucun son ne sort des enceintes du kit 2.1 (pareil avec des écouteurs d'iPhone)
quand je branche quelque chose dans la sortie audio le périphérique de sortie audio devient sortie numérique et ça m'indique que le volume de sortie n'est pas réglable sur ce périphérique
comment avoir du son sur mon kit 2.1?
merci


----------



## lefoudupuit (26 Février 2010)

personne pour m'aider?


----------



## lefoudupuit (11 Février 2011)

je déterre car le problème vient d'empirer
après tentative de faire basculer la sortie de optique à ligne avec un cure dent comme trouvé dans un forum, quand je branche un casque ou mon kit 2.1 sur la sortie rien ne se passe, le son passe toujours par les HP internes et dans préférences système il n'y a que HP internes qui s'affiche

quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## lefoudupuit (5 Avril 2011)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> je déterre car le problème vient d'empirer
> après tentative de faire basculer la sortie de optique à ligne avec un cure dent comme trouvé dans un forum, quand je branche un casque ou mon kit 2.1 sur la sortie rien ne se passe, le son passe toujours par les HP internes et dans préférences système il n'y a que HP internes qui s'affiche
> 
> quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?



vraiment personne ne peut m'aider?


----------

